# DIY Board and Brick Stands



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I had this setup for a short while and it was great. I needed more space in my room though and just didn't have enough space to have the board and brick setup.

This is one of the easiest ways to make your stand and it is very strong/sturdy. It is also very easy to disassemble and move to your liking, that is... if you choose the latter and not glue the bricks together.

What you need:

Boards: You can use whatever board you like but the thicker it is, the stronger it will be and hence, the more weight it will hold. 

Bricks: Go to Home Depot or Rona and buy the bricks that are around 12" x 12" x 4". They cost a couple bucks each and you would need 2 - 6 depending on what you want your stand to look like. You also need to buy smaller bricks if you want to have your stand at a certain height.

Glue: I didn't glue mine together personally but if you want to, you can use carpenter glue or something like that as it holds bricks together very easily.

What you need to do:

If you opted to make your stand at different heights using the 2 different brick sizes, you need to glue them together. Put one on top of the other so that you can see where you want them to be, put glue on the bottom of the top one and put it back into position. When you like it where you have it, push the two bricks together and wipe off the excess glue. Let this sit for 24 - 48 hours depending on how safe you want to be.

If you didn't want glue and you want to make the stand out of just brick and boards, this will be a simpler task for you. Depending on how long your board is, you need to position your brick accordingly. If you have a long board, you need to put 1 brick on each side of the board and 1 brick in the middle of the board to distribute the weight. If your board isn't that long, you can get away with just putting 1 brick on each side but I would put another one in the middle just to be safe.

There you have it, your stand is done. if you want to make it a 2 tier stand, just do the same thing you did except constuct it on top of the first board/brick tier.

For the people who opted to glue their bricks together, after the glue has settled and dried, do the same thing as if you hadn't glued them together and you should have your stand done in no time!

I didn't take pictures of when I made this setup so I don't have step by step pictures to post. It is a pretty easy job to do though so if you follow the instructions, it shouldn't be too hard. If you want to be safe, you can also glue the board onto the bricks but use just a little bit.

Stay tuned for the next installment of DIY's from me


----------

